# Stolen Gear Bag



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

If I could ask everyone to be on the look out for my gear that was stolen out of the back of my truck Sat in BV I would really appreciate it. Here is what was stolen:

Palm Stakine Drysuit, Large, Black and Red
Kokatat Dry Top, Large, Red
WRSI Helmet, the orange "pistol" model from a few years back w/ original model face mask.
Original Model Astral Green Jacket, Green, Large
Skirt
Onesie
Subaru shortie splash top from Golden Rodeo like 10 years ago

I was kinda Zen about a couple of old snowboards being stolen out of the back of my truck this winter but evidently I didn't learn anything. I'm going the other way this time and saying I hope whoever stolen my gear ends up in the river in my gear and has their face completely re-arranged by a rock.

Matt R.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bummer. I will certainly keep my eyes peeled for your gear, but I have to assume it was someone on their way out of town. Been having more gear than normal disappear from BV this summer.... hope it finds it's way back to you.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I was in BV Sat & Sun, but sorry, I can't help you. I am, however, curious where in BV it happened, and when? Thx, and good luck with recovery.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

North Main.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Damn, Matt. Bummed to hear that! Good luck getting it back, or more likely, good luck getting your insurance to pay up...


----------

